# Guitar lessons



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Any one know somebody in the San Antonio area that gives guitar lesson I am vary interested in learning how to play thanks


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I can't help you with personal instruction, but always recommend www.justinguitar.com as an amazingly good website with structured lessons for "never played" beginners to advanced players. It's a great place to learn and it may be all you need. I'd get started with that and then supplement with personal instruction if you feel that will work better for you.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you I will try that


----------



## Bobby gulf coast (Dec 25, 2012)

Groupon has a deal 1 year worth of lessons online for 18.00 even if its junk its worth a try


----------

